# Carronade Pocket Watch



## mike64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a carronade 17 jewel incabloc pocket watch that my grandad gave to me 20 years ago. Looking for info on worth and history


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Wouldn't be able to tell you much with such a lack of information.

And even with the photographs and information, I doubt this watch is worth very much. So don't try and retire on it.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, "incabloc" says, it has a shock absorbing system. Incabloc was invented/used since about 1945 (49?). I assume(!) you will have a cheap modern pocket watch from a "private lable" vendor.

Andreas


----------

